
Congress wants the US military to challenge Russia with a new Arctic port - jonbaer
https://www.defensenews.com/naval/2019/06/21/congress-wants-the-us-military-to-challenge-russia-with-a-new-arctic-port/
======
hn23
Finally, freedom for polar bears, f..k yea!!

